# Ok... I'm done...



## Master slacker (Apr 22, 2009)

That's it. I can't take any more. Put a fork in me, I am did. My enthalpy is saturated at a low temperature, my entropy is off the chart, my gears are torqued all over the place, and there will be no reheating. I have put the pencil down and closed the MERM which has doubled in weight due to tabs and graphite. Time to let everything even out and organize all my stuffs for the exam. Hope everyone else is winding down, too. You don't want to burn out tomorrow. Take it easy. Good luck, everyone!

:holyness:


----------



## dastuff (Apr 22, 2009)

Grats... But you have plenty of time left (38 hrs). So feel free to kick back and pop open a brewsky for a little pre test celebration.

Good Luck!


----------



## bph (Apr 22, 2009)

Master slacker said:


> .... the MERM which has doubled in weight due to tabs and graphite...


I hope you don't have any graphite in your MERM, no pencil marks allowed! (seriously)


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 22, 2009)

bph said:


> I hope you don't have any graphite in your MERM, no pencil marks allowed! (seriously)


Well, I called ELSES and the person I talked to said that it'd be ok. She just said to make sure my pencil is down when I'm reading.

This is on ELSES website also: https://www.els-examreg.org/registration.php#exam_day

_Frequently asked questions:_

4. Are penciled notes allowed?

Yes, but be aware that proctors are trained to look for examinees who may be writing exam questions in their materials to take home. Be sure to put your pencil down while handling your study materials.


----------



## Agg97 (Apr 22, 2009)

Master slacker said:


> That's it. I can't take any more. Put a fork in me, I am did. My enthalpy is saturated at a low temperature, my entropy is off the chart, my gears are torqued all over the place, and there will be no reheating. I have put the pencil down and closed the MERM which has doubled in weight due to tabs and graphite. Time to let everything even out and organize all my stuffs for the exam. Hope everyone else is winding down, too. You don't want to burn out tomorrow. Take it easy. Good luck, everyone!
> :holyness:


Congrats. Right back atcha on the luck. Ayyyyyeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bph (Apr 22, 2009)

Master slacker said:


> Well, I called ELSES and the person I talked to said that it'd be ok. She just said to make sure my pencil is down when I'm reading.
> This is on ELSES website also: https://www.els-examreg.org/registration.php#exam_day
> 
> _Frequently asked questions:_
> ...



My entrance letter specifically says no pencil notes, not in books or anywhere else. They are very strict in Maryland, this would not be allowed.


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 22, 2009)

My admission letter says nothing about pencil notes. It just states that our own pencils and erasers are not allowed in the test room. I plan on bringing a printout of the FAQ to the site just in case.


----------



## Sschell (Apr 23, 2009)

I think you should use your remaining time to erase all the notes fom your MERM...

If you still have time after that, go and write them back in in ink


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 23, 2009)

dude said:


> I think you should use your remaining time to erase all the notes fom your MERM...
> 
> If you still have time after that, go and write them back in in ink


:lmao:

I verified, once again, with my local board and ELSES, that pencil notes are ok.


----------



## bph (Apr 23, 2009)

Master slacker said:


> :lmao:
> I verified, once again, with my local board and ELSES, that pencil notes are ok.


Yes, states are different. Here is an exact quote from my admittance letter:

"Handwritten notations/notes made in reference manuals and books or on printed hand-out materials brought into the exam site MUST BE IN INK. Notation and notes in pencil ARE NOT PERMITTED inside the exam site."

The capitalization is by them, not me, and it was in bold print with a very larger font.

So, I guess Maryland is stricter.

BPH


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 23, 2009)

California is similar to the OP's situation. One recommendation is to put pieces of clear tape over your pencil markings. This will effectively prove that the markings were not made during the exam.


----------

